# تشغيل لمبة فلوريسنت على 12 فولت مستمر بدون محول



## fouzi2005 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو المساعدة اريد تشغيل لمبة فلوريسنت20 واط على 12 فولت مستمر بدون محول


----------



## hany_hhhi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

موقع بقيد الابناء ربنا يبارك للى بيتعب ويساهم


----------



## hany_hhhi (5 نوفمبر 2011)

تشغيل لمبة فلوريسنت على 12 فولت مستمر بدون محول


----------



## محمود فاضل 2011 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mortar (7 نوفمبر 2011)

في انتظار جواب


----------



## mohamed badr reyad (7 نوفمبر 2011)

انا عاوز انزل جميع برامج السوفت وير للريسيفرات بجميع انواعها


----------

